# New batch of Peach



## reefman (Sep 2, 2014)

Getting ready to make a batch of peach wine. Just scored a lot of peaches.
Any "newer" recipes out there? I've searched the recipes forum, and nothing there really strikes my fancy.
Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2014)

6-8 lbs per gallon. Destone, quarter and freeze them first. It'll help bring more liquid to the equation. DO NOT ADD WATER. If you have to add liquid to get your volume up, use 3-4 cans of Welch's white grape/peach to a gallon of water. Thaw and sulfite the peaches for 24 hours before pitching the yeast. Use acid blend to get your TA into the .65 range. Give it a little tannin - maybe a teaspoon per 3 gallons. I like Cotes de Blanc for yeast. On day 3 of the fermentation, add bentonite. Peach will throw a LOT of sediment, so up your starting volume to compensate. The last batch I did, I used sugar to backsweeten. I think for this year's batch, I might use Welchs white grape peach concentrate. Still undecided though. My last one turned out pretty good, but I'd like a little more peach punch to it. Below is the recipe I used on the 2012 vintage. I wish I had more fruit, but it still turned out pretty good. It took a while to come around though. 

Recipe for a 3 gallon batch: 

~19lbs of sliced/pitted peaches (~21 lbs before pitting) 
One medium banana, sliced with skin on 
1 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp tannin 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 tsp of acid blend (didn't have a titration kit - next time target .60-.65%) 
1/4 tsp of KMETA 
Welches white grape/peach concentrate (4 cans mixed w/ ~1.25 gallon of water) 
Cotes des blanc yeast 

Thaw peaches, and add KMETA, let it sit for ~12 hours 
Add pectic enzyme, let sit for another ~12 hours 
Top up primary to ~4 gallons with WWGP/Water mix (I assume I'll lose quite a bit when I rack to secondary) 
Add sugar/simple syrup to target SG of 1.085 (I just used sugar, and stirred very well until it was disolved) 
pitch yeast - hydrated first with a cup of water and about 1/4 cup of must 
stir/squeeze mesh bags lightly at least once a day 
at ~1.010, transfer to secondary and ferment dry 
Once dry, rack, degass and add another 1/8 tsp of KMETA and 1.5 tsp of Ksorbate to stabilize 
Backsweeten to taste 
Let it clear naturally, racking as needed and adding 1/8 tsp KMETA every ~3 months


----------



## geek (Sep 2, 2014)

Jim,

I've been thinking if a peach wine also so that's a good recipe to start.
How long you bulk aged before you back sweeten ?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine was about 8 months when I back sweetened, ten months when I bottled. I let it clear naturally, and it took a while. (did not use bentonite on the last one)


----------



## Buehler91 (Sep 2, 2014)

Going to start mine this weekend . 
70# of peaches in the freezer just waiting to be turned into wine !


----------



## geek (Sep 2, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine was about 8 months when I back sweetened, ten months when I bottled. I let it clear naturally, and it took a while. (did not use bentonite on the last one)




Cool, so 10 months aging.
I have a blueberry aging but not sure if I can wait that long...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## reefman (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Jim. I was considering more bananas, or possibly raisins, but I think I will go with the Welches white grand and peach instead.
I have to weigh my peaches, not sure how many I have yet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 3, 2014)

geek said:


> Cool, so 10 months aging.
> I have a blueberry aging but not sure if I can wait that long...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



10 months before I bottled. It took over a year to really come around. Now that it is 2 years, it's quite good. I'd call mine barely off dry. I think I may sweeten a tad more on this year's batch. 

Doug: One mental note I have was to use more banana for body. I think using one for a three gallon batch helped, but 2 or 3 might have been a little better.


----------



## WestMIBlueberryguy (Sep 13, 2014)

Jim I just started your 3 gallon recipe this morning. I had 25lbs of peaches that I let thaw. Letting sit with the Kmeta right now. Going to follow instructions and add 2 bananas. Can't wait!!!!


----------

